# what do you think of Yellow walls in a kitchen?



## AndyD5

I asked what color she wanted, she said yellow walls in the kitchen what do you think people? I need ideas for color scheme yellow walls and some contrast for floor and counter top the cabinets will be white or a nice light wood grain, the hardware is going to be crome or brushed steal, the appliances are white with crome and black handles.  my table is a medium dark solid oak.


----------



## glennjanie

Hey Andy:
While yellow is not my favorite color, it is supposed to be the best color for a kitchen. It has been said that yellow makes us hungry.
There are several varities of ceramic tile that would look good on the floor, backsplashes and countertops. Seems like everybody is going for granite countertops but they cost a fortune; there are some 12" granite tiles that would look just fine on a countertop. Back splashes could be made of smaller tiles with interesting patterns.
Glenn


----------



## MattCoops

You can use granite tile to effectively lower the material cost of countertop installation.
Find a good tile contractor that can install 24" or two rows of 12" granite tile in the color of choice and use a custom cut edge profile in the same granite.

Here's a granite tile countertop with a full bullnose edge profile, called a prescott: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The backsplash in the picture is a slate tile with custom pattern using a listello border.


----------



## glennjanie

Yeah, that's exactly what I was talking about! Nice job Matt, real nice.
Glenn


----------



## gingerl

My walls are light yellow with dark contrasts and red contrasts with a little bit of sage green.  I like it because my house is small and having it light and cheery doesn't make it seem so much that way.


----------



## glennjanie

Welcome Gingerl:
Your kitchen sounds very apealing. I think there is an art of gift for making a room liven up like that and I'm afraid I don't have it. 
Glenn


----------



## AndyD5

Well the colors been picked for the walls it's a Lowes premeasured mix from the paint chips I found a yellow bucket that is for utility use like painting etc I showed it to Mindy and she loved it so I took it to the paint chips and found one Acorn Squash in the American traditions brand the cheaper of the brands available at our Lowe's.   I shop Lowe's over Home Depot any time I can I just don't care to give that company my business for how they treat employees.  as for the floor we are considering concrete paint I want dark floor it's a darker brown right now I think the concrete was stained many years ago the entire house has no flooring right now and the brown is everywhere and I think for the purpose of getting it looking livable again I need to get the kitchen done.  She mentioned small with Yellow and green my entire house is only 875 sqr ft 2 bedroom 1 bath originally there was no laundry room previous owner closed in the back patio and moved the door out only thing they did wrong was swung the door the wrong way so when you open the door you can't reach to turn the outside light on I'll fix that one of these days the doors got all sorts of problems I think someone may have broken in there and bent the door it's an expensive metal one with the blind built into the glass i hope it can be repaired I have no idea where to start on that other than rip it out and start over with a new door.  anyhow what do you think dark color or light color on floor.  if we find a pattern we like we may put down lenolium it's the cheapest alternative next to just painting the floor but the possible wear is what worries me about the paint I know you have to prepare the surface to make the paint stick.   

the walls are bright yellow the trim white the cabinets most likely very light oak or similar venere  just depends what dad makes.  Floors and countertop still undecided but the granite does look nice just unfortunately I don't think we can afford that sort of undertaking.  We're young with two young kids living in a small house to try and save for the future but want to improve this home so when we do leave it's got some sale value the purchase of the house was 84k and has since gone up in value to around 120k because of the work we've already done and the improvements in the surrounding area the street has really been brought back to life in the past year new sidewalks replacing gravel path etc and a lot of low income families here so the gov't stepped in and really helped via grants etc for the entire community.  in my situation my father owns the home and we don't qualify for the grants which are based on income.  My income would definately qualify but not my fathers and he owns the home I Just pay him to live here.  okay enough rambling if you wanna talk about house etc email me. [email protected]


----------



## Rustedbird

It depends on the yellow. I saw my mustard yellow kitchen and rolled that sucker. Gray right now, thinking some decorative tile.


----------



## LCB0886

Try a Benjamin Moore color called Chestertown Buff.  It's more gold and not as bright as yellow.  I just painted our kitchen and dining room that color (my cabinets and woodwork are black) and it looks amazing!


----------



## oldognewtrick

LCB0886 said:


> Try a Benjamin Moore color called Chestertown Buff.  It's more gold and not as bright as yellow.  I just painted our kitchen and dining room that color (my cabinets and woodwork are black) and it looks amazing!



This post is almost 4 years old, I'm thinking they probably have made a decision by now, but I'm sure they appreciate the response none the less.

Oh...and welcome to House Repair Talk!


----------



## lh66

If it's a soft yellow it might not be bad


----------



## chaluska

i grew up in a house where one person smoked.... a LOT. so much so that the walls were actually yellow.. maybe its me being forced to grow up in a house that way, but id go with pretty much any color other than yellow.


----------

